# FOLLIS...Updated Photos, Getting Ready To Sell



## HARPO (Jan 27, 2021)

I've had the Follis for a few years years now. And other than cleaning and detailing it (and putting on new handlebar tape), it's been tucked away. The 23'' frame (58.42 centimeters) is to small for me. I'll never use it. (And yes, the spacing screw is in backwards which I never fixed on the rear dropout).

So...here are the barrage of photos I just took. I'd like to have it picked up when I Post it, either here or on Facebook. I just don't want to pack a bike anymore. Been there, done that. 

My question is, any idea as to the value on this? (Specs are between a 472 and a 572 from what I've seen on the attached Ads).


----------



## HARPO (Jan 27, 2021)

More photos...


----------



## HARPO (Jan 27, 2021)

I think it's already been Sold...


----------



## 1motime (Jan 27, 2021)

Very nice bike.  Lots of potential!  How much weight was expected to be lost by the brake drilling?  Even the front brake spacer to the fork?  
It will live again!


----------



## HARPO (Jan 28, 2021)

1motime said:


> Very nice bike.  Lots of potential!  How much weight was expected to be lost by the brake drilling?  Even the front brake spacer to the fork?
> It will live again!




Yes, the drilling was just ridiculous! What a waste of time, energy and originality.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jan 28, 2021)

I'm surprised you'd sell it - if it fits, likely the lightest steel bike you own - that was kind of their trademark.


----------



## HARPO (Jan 28, 2021)

bulldog1935 said:


> I'm surprised you'd sell it - if it fits, likely the lightest steel bike you own - that was kind of their trademark.




Frame is to short for me. And Tad @petritl  is going to be the new owner.   I'm just having a hard time getting a bike box from one of the shops near me, as none of them had one available. I even offered to buy one.

UPS wants $32 for a box!!!


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jan 29, 2021)

cool - I'll get to see it


----------



## Coalfield (Apr 3, 2021)

I have a Follis, a low end frame - likely 072;  would love to see a ride review from the new owner.  For the purpose of determining if Follis should be at the top of the 'French Desires list'.



As a general question = not being randonneur, tourer, or cyclo-touriste, what vintage French frames are high on the sporty/racy side.  (not a fan of vintage Al, esp lugged bonded frames, or vintage Al forks).   What rivals a lugged steel Look?


----------



## juvela (Apr 3, 2021)

-----

...sometimes it seems like all of the good stuff is going to Saint Anthony...     


-----


----------



## Coalfield (Apr 3, 2021)

Vintage lugged steel Looks lost and in need, could find a welcoming St.Anthony's home at my address.


----------



## juvela (Apr 3, 2021)

-----

the Saint Anthony in message refers to the one located in TX


-----


----------



## HARPO (Apr 4, 2021)

@juvela Tad (petritl) is the new owner of the bike.   He bought it last month from me.


----------



## juvela (Apr 4, 2021)

-----

attsa whoy Texas

-----


----------



## petritl (Apr 7, 2021)

Coalfield said:


> I have a Follis, a low end frame - likely 072;  would love to see a ride review from the new owner.  For the purpose of determining if Follis should be at the top of the 'French Desires list'.
> 
> 
> 
> As a general question = not being randonneur, tourer, or cyclo-touriste, what vintage French frames are high on the sporty/racy side.  (not a fan of vintage Al, esp lugged bonded frames, or vintage Al forks).   What rivals a lugged steel Look?



Good morning,

I’m the new owner of the Follis, it is still as received and not rideable yet. I had a couple of large projects that have occupied my spare time.

However; I did own a Follis 572 a couple years back and it was a great riding machine.
-Tad


----------



## Schwinny (Apr 7, 2021)

Such a nice bike. I noticed in the typed rundown pic that it sports Campy NR stuff but then noticed it has Campy Vicenza shifters. I wonder if someone changed those out. Vicenza stuff is usually found on lower end wanna-be bikes. I've seen those shifters on many 10 speed revolution bikes from the early 70's. I've had a few of those...
Of course I dont know the ins-and outs of Campagnolo, it just occurred to me since Ive owned those before. 
I just dug out and sold a set of Vicenza shifters and the front derailleur on Ebay not long ago. They came off an early 70's Department store, import Chiorda.


----------



## Coalfield (Apr 7, 2021)

I'm not a Campa expert either, but Vicenza marking on shifter represents the company's home city/region.  Below your pic is one from Velobase.com showing a model Valentino from '60s&'70s.


----------



## Schwinny (Apr 7, 2021)

Coalfield said:


> I'm not a Campa expert either, but Vicenza marking on shifter represents the company's home city/region.  Below your pic is one from Velobase.com showing a model Valentino from '60s&'70s.
> 
> View attachment 1387401
> 
> View attachment 1387404



Aaah I see. That bottom pic setup has a fine tune and lock wheel. Probably a common shifter lever for a couple different levels of mechanisms. The set I had, and later sold was pretty much the same as on the OP/OP's bike with the thumb loop adjuster with no lock. It also hits me with these pics in my face at 5x normal size  that the shifters read "Patent." I know my last pair did also, just like these. I thought that was what "Brev." was, or maybe trademark. Anyway, its in English. The differences matter for something...


----------



## HARPO (Apr 7, 2021)

@petritl  Tad...what's with the FIAT crash photo? I don't understand...??


----------



## petritl (Apr 7, 2021)

It’s my daughters car. Someone lost a roof rack off their car and in the dark she hit it. The oil pan, radiator, condenser, and bumper cover was punctured. She didn’t have the means to repair the damage so I am doing a repair I would rather not do. Engine and transmission came out to replace the oil sump. It’s been a month and the job is almost done.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 7, 2021)

petritl said:


> It’s my daughters car. Someone lost a roof rack off their car and in the dark she hit it. The oil pan, radiator, condenser, and bumper cover was punctured. She didn’t have the means to repair the damage so I am doing a repair I would rather not do. Engine and transmission came out to replace the oil sump. It’s been a month and the job is almost done.



Lucky she has you for a dad because she at least has a bike to ride while her car is getting fixed! Take care, Shawn


----------



## HARPO (Apr 9, 2021)

petritl said:


> It’s my daughters car. Someone lost a roof rack off their car and in the dark she hit it. The oil pan, radiator, condenser, and bumper cover was punctured. She didn’t have the means to repair the damage so I am doing a repair I would rather not do. Engine and transmission came out to replace the oil sump. It’s been a month and the job is almost done.




You're a good father!


----------

